# genlogie.com



## nicale (3 Juni 2007)

Hallo erstmal! Ich hab mal eine Frage zur Firma genlogie.com! Und zwar hat dieses Firma mich angeschrieben das ich angeblich mich bei genlogie für deren Dienst angemeldet habe was ich aber nicht getan habe.Sie fordern mich nun auf den geforderten Betrag zu zahlen Sollte ich dieses nicht tun würden Sie das Inkassobüro einschalten.Ich habe denen nun schon öfters mitgeteilt das ich mich nicht angemeldet habe. Wer kennt diese Firma und kann mir evtl. weiterhelfen? :-p   lg nicale


----------



## Reducal (3 Juni 2007)

*AW: genlogie.com*



nicale schrieb:


> Ich hab mal eine Frage zur Firma genlogie.com!


Eine Firma mit dem Namen gibt es nicht sondern das ist der Name von einem Projekt der:


> Internet Service AG
> Blegistrasse 1
> 6343 Rotkreuz
> Schweiz


Näheres dazu findest du hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=41890


----------

